# Barndominium



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

We are looking into building a barndominium within the next year. Looked on the internet at a few builders but wanted to see if anyone has built one and hopefully post up some pics. Need to know good and bad things about them. Ours needs to be big enough for about 2000 ft of living space and of course a drive through area to put drive our offshore boat in and keep inside plus large area of storage for stuff. Thank you for the help and advice!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Insurance and resale seem to be the major draw backs. If you are doing any type of financing it can be troublesome. Me and the wife were leaning toward one, but have not made a decision yet. I am more leaning toward a small barndominium for living space/boat storage while I build a house. Once house is built then the barndominium becomes my mancave/bar.


----------



## KATILLAC (Jul 27, 2005)

There are some local builders. We are remodeling ours now. My wife knows Kelly pm us and I can tell u what little info I know


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Im planning on building one and i think the ICF (insulated concrete form) is the way to go. This way you dont have to frame out the perimeter walls and maximize foundation space not to mention higher insulation value and structural integrity versus red iron and traditional framing. The material cost is about the same with better results and less extra work. This is just an idea ive had for a while, prices may have changed in the last two years. 


-mac-


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

The one I live in is only 2000 sq ft..It has a loading dock & I built living quarters in it & added a deck. One bit of advice I can give is have the roof sprayed with polyurethane & insulate it. Those metal buildings get hot.


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*We finance Barndominium's*

www.capitalfarmcredit.com for the nearest office


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Get in touch with GalvBay here on 2cool. Jim and Karen just finished theirs on Smith's Point...and it is DELUXE.. Sure he would be glad to share any advice and suggestions. There are some pix of his somewhere here on 2cool. If I can find them I'll post up a link...

His 'barn' came out FIRST CLASS....


Edit... found one pix...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

One more pix of Jim's 'Barn' during construction...


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I asked my real estate buddy what the advantages were. He said none. Lol. I guess if you had an existing structure and wanted to build part of it out, then maybe.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Your real estate buddy is flat out wrong.

I live in one and can tell you of at least three advantages:
#1...cheaper to build
#2...lower taxes
#3...more energy efficient

There are disadvantages as well:
#1...not as pleasing to the eye for the larger population
#2...resale value/...difficult for some prospective buyers to get a loan....other than at a high interest %
#3....every few years you have to wash the darn thing as the metal tends to attract mildew.

Honestly I have not met anyone that built a barndominimum that wishes they had gone traditional.

Practically everyone wishes they had built the house a bit differently (design/layout/size) on some level, but that is no different than traiditional stick build.


----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)

98aggie77566 said:


> Your real estate buddy is flat out wrong.
> 
> I live in one and can tell you of at least three advantages:
> #1...cheaper to build
> ...


Most if not all tax it as a barn, not a residence. Large savings on property taxes would be the main reason to do it IMO.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

How much cheaper to build?


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

drathe3112 said:


> Most if not all tax it as a barn, not a residence. Large savings on property taxes would be the main reason to do it IMO.


Don't get me wrong, I'm interested too. But do y'all actually think the taxing jurisdictions are going to let that slide forever, if they even are now?


----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)

Stuart said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm interested too. But do y'all actually think the taxing jurisdictions are going to let that slide forever, if they even are now?


Considering they can't step inside to see what's up, yes.

If they do start taxing at a occupancy rate, then you've been ahead for a while. I guess it depends on whether or not you worry about what the neighbors think of what your house looks like. A barn in the country is fine with me & apparently a bunch of my neighbors.


----------



## The AveryAnna II (Jul 25, 2006)

*building*

contact Circle J out of Victoria, They have been Building them for years, Also if your ever in Port O'Connor take a look at Coastal Oaks loop, there are several buildings on that street, A good dozen or so to look at. People are building them every where in that town.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm in - I just got to get _her_ to agree. Hmph.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

That Robbie Guy said:


> I'm in - I just got to get _her_ to agree. Hmph.


X2


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Here's my place.


----------



## bullrat_38 (Jul 23, 2008)

my wife is in agreement with the barndominium, her sister and B-I-L just built one, basic plans are drawn up, Have the acreage financed on the edge of town, now just waiting to sell off(gotta wiat a year for tax purposes) about half the land so we can begin construction! that is, once we find a lender!


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Bullrat,

Check with Capital Farm Credit....I think they may be able to help you out.

HOWEVER.....do be prepared for higher interest rates.....you are likely looking at closer to 5-7% on a metal building loan versus a traditional mortage at 3-4%.

I don't have any ties to Capital Farm, but I do know that they have much more flexibility in working with folks, particularly unique rural situations.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Do these buildings have to meet wind speed codes? You always see the flying tin during the 'canes that blow through. Just curious.


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Loan Rates This Week*

15 year term 15 year fixed about 5.15


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

poppadawg said:


> How much cheaper to build?


The short answer....it depends. It depends on how elaborate you get on the build out. We are building one right now in west Texas for a hunting camp. It's a 2000 sf shell and we are building out 1000 sf for living quarters. The shell (erected on a full slab) is coming in at around $20 per foot.


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

*Barn/House*

Off of 1008 in Kenefick Tx. a couple had Morton Buildings build there barn-house, from the outside it is very impressive.


----------



## bullrat_38 (Jul 23, 2008)

98aggie77566 said:


> Bullrat,
> 
> Check with Capital Farm Credit....I think they may be able to help you out.
> 
> ...


Thanks Aggie, i will be looking into them and my local small town bank(not a chain). Hopefully in about a year i can start construction!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

There is a place on teh San Bernard River that is very nice. They had an awning built out and it a really nice place. We are looking at doing something like this as well.


----------



## morgan1 (Dec 8, 2006)

Barns and Buildings out of Kingwood.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

That place is off the chain!


-mac-


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

building a 40 x 80 x12 now. will have 1500 sq livable, doing metal studs now, getting bids for electric , heat and air now. will put spray foaminsulation on top of the vinyl backed stuff that came with the barn. will stain the concrete for a floor. suspended 10 ft ceiling. not primary residence, just a hang out at the hobby farm.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

texcajun said:


> Do these buildings have to meet wind speed codes? You always see the flying tin during the 'canes that blow through. Just curious.


 The standard metal barns all have wind speed ratings: I'm not sure how high they go, but I've seen some rated for 160 mph..


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

I need one like that over looking St. Charles.


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

I may consider something like a friend of mine did. He bought a 50x200. He left 50x100 with no concrete for a future house. (for underground plumbing purposes after plans finished) It had about a 20x50 gap between the house and shop for hangout.


----------

